# question about belt driven trans(cvt) and durability



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

well let me start off by saying im a die hard honda fan had a recon and a rancher which i just couldn't kill and now have a 1987 honda 250x sport quad that runs like a top and it's all original.

so with that being said i thought i would like the sport quad and it was fun for a while but i'm ready to go back to a utility and get back into the plowing scene. my price range is $2200 and it must be a 4x4 i have only owned 2x4's in the past. so after lots of browsing i decided that i loved yamaha kodiak's however i found out one bad thing about them.

while most cvt driven atv's have a HI and LOW range 2002 and up kodiak 400's only had a high range. so my question is how will the trans handle the plowing abuse with only high range and if it does stress it out what happens? do the belts just wear out faster because i could deal with that i'd just carry a spare. i can't imagine honda would sell a 400cc 4x4 that couldn't handle the abuse of plowing or pulling a load.

so what do you guys think my only other real option is a 4x4 rancher and while i do love honda's i'm not too big on the full time 4x4 and yes i know about the warn 424 but i'd like something with selectable 4x4 from the factory.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't be too worried about the belt. I use low only if I have my 27's on, with the stock tires the high range should do the trick. IF there is a problem, its just a matter of swapping the belt after it gets burnt out. I don't see a problem. The rancher would be another option like you said but the Warn 424 is a hassle. Factory push button is much more convenient. With that said, the Kodiak should be good to you.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for the response that pretty much what i was thinking and if i do upgrade from stock tires it's just gonna be something more aggressive in the stock size i'm not into the whole stuffing huge tires under atv's that they can barely turn


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

I put 27's on mine and it turns them alright in high, but in mud or for hauling stuff around I always use low. I just put the stockers back on for the winter though. Have you found anything within your price range yet?


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

no i understand 27's on your grizzly for some fun i mean people like most of them on highlifter who think an atv is useless if you can't stuff 30in plus outlaws under the fenders and turn them with ease. if you go on there to read about certain atv's the opinions are mostly based on how they handle huge tires


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Aha your talking to the wrong guy, I am a member on HL and I love reading that stuff. They love the mud, its their lifestyle. They know quite well that the wear and tear is greatly increased. It means more stress on everything. I am getting a 2 inch lift and some 30 inch zilla's soon. And a clutch kit, but I still use mine for work so you just have to be easy on them. Its true though, our atv's are useless in the places they ride.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

haha im a member too and used to frequent the site but i'm not real into the hardcore mud riding i like trails and the mountains love hill climbs and of coarse the ocassional mud is always fun.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea I gotcha, I bought my machine for fun, plowing is just a fun way to make some money. Any snow yet for you?


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

SmokeyBacon: no snow for us down in pennsylvania hopefully some in coming weeks though.

well i'm supposed to be picking up a 2001 yamaha kodiak 400 4x4 in the morning it's $2400 and comes with a warn winch and not sure what brand plow but it does come with one. tires are good all around and it only has 350 miles on it. it is in mint condition and appears to have extremely minor to no scratches on it.

and i do beleive that 01's had HI and LOW range s i should be good to go with the trans

here are some pics


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh nice work! I will give you some advice on that fairlead though, I don't know if your aware or not. You have a hawse fairlead and I suggest you get a roller because the hawse can damage your winch cable. For me, the cable has done more damage to the fairlead. Because the cable always stays in one spot and rubs the fairlead until its indented into it.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i didn't get it yet dude supposed to pick it up tomorrow but yea i don't know why they were using the hawse fairlead that was one of the first things i noticed cause that cable dug like a 1/2in gouge in the aluminum so yea i will replace that soon.

but what do you guys think for $2400 not lots of kodiaks around as clean as this one


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

You`d be extremely lucky to find that around here!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good and for that price I think your getting a great deal.

Put a roller fairlead on it and your set to go.

good luck


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

You will be fine with an old style Kodiak 400. On a 400 or even 450 or 700...if you upgrade to some heavy 26's or 27's...you should get a full clutch kit or you WILL use a lot especially on take off. You could try some lightweight 28" (27.5" tall full of air) Zillas and you would NOT need a full clutch kit. 

I have owned them all my friend. I am the one who made Grizzly Central (google it...there are a lot of Kodiak guys there) and have been a Parts, Service, and Sales Manager for Yamaha, Cat, and Can-Am.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

Need opinions fast

planning on picking up the kodiak tonight then i stumble upon an 02 cat 500 4x4. with winch and moose plow for the same price $2400 this will be used for alot of plowing and just as much for fun trail riding

so which one do i buy?????????????????????????


----------



## Carlo (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the 03 kodiak 400 4x4. I abuse it all the time plowing, and moving my boat around on my property, towing loads of firewood. I have never had any issues with the 4 wheel drive. During the winter my friends all have the hondas, kawis, polaris, and suzuki, I have towed everyone of them back to the there house cause the belt broke. I'm not sure if the new yamahas are the same but my 03 is shaft drive in the front no belts. It may not be a fast atv but it's a power house and small enough to manuever around everything and inbetween everything.


another note, I think up untill 2002 the 400 had hi and low gear, in 03 they came out with the 450 and gave that the hi and low and just left hi on the 400


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

well the arctic cat sold in a matter of hours oh well that made the decision easier. going at 5 to look at or buy the kodiak so i will report back with how it goes.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I was gonna say flip a coin on it but since it already sold your back to the plan A.

good luck and post up some pics in the ATV Plows with Pics thread when you get it.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

well i picked up the kodiak the atv is great however i haven't even had time to ride it more than up the owners driveway. it sat almost it's entire life and was babied like you wouldn't beleive.

anyhow i'm now having a nightmare with the paperwork. she had a certificate of orgin from the dealer along with all her current registration and insurance papers because in NJ you don't need a title to register the atv and she really didn't think atv's even had titles and some idiot at the dmv told her that. so now i'm trying to figure out what to do she signed all that paperwork over to me and wrote a bill of sale and everything but i need the title to register it in PA. i'm gonna call her tomorrow and i guess get her to get a duplicate title who knows where the original is.

if anyone has or can find the NJ application for a atv duplicate title please let me know i can't find one.


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

The Cat is a heavy unit and it takes more than a 3 point turn to get it turned around on a trail. The Kodiak is much more nimble and IMO a better machine.

Carlo...you are right about the years thing too.


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

Edit: Ooops...double post somehow.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

well i got to ride it today i like it alot. i at first felt like it was somewhat low on power for a 400cc but i guess it's about normal gonna tune it up later this week.

as far as the paperwork goes went to the title place and it will be no problem i just have too get a new bill of sale from the seller which is no problem.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice, glad to hear its smooth. Good luck out there!


----------

